# Need some help



## Munkers (Nov 23, 2013)

I have here an unknown bagseed that I just switched back to 24 hr light from 12/12 after I sexed her. When I switched the lights back I fed her straight water to transition her back to veg and now this... She was nice and green... I was giving her Iguana juice grow before and then switched lights over gave her reg water and then iguana juice bloom twice before I swithced back and I gave her reg water.... should I just go ahead and start right back on the grow nutes?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 23, 2013)

Shelooks a lil fried (overnute) but could be hungry 

looks to need  npk and micro nutes....shes "hungry" to me but ph looks off.


you check ph?


----------



## Munkers (Nov 23, 2013)

PH is at 6.2.... Kinda low.... what should I do to adjust?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 23, 2013)

Get quality ph up and down....

how did you check ph?


Hopefully not a soil probe tester.


----------



## Munkers (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes...It was a soil probe tester.... but it works fine...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol


you need to get yourself a digital ph meter...and hit the FAQ brother.


your ph is out of wack...causing a lockout.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

Soil probe testers are crap for this here hobby of ours. You need an actual ph meter. Either a pen or probe type. This is a good spot to get one. >>http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.html  

*The Milwaukee Instruments pH600 pH Tester* is only 21.00 >>>http://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

I have had this one for a couple years and love it. 71.00  *Milwaukee SMS110 Continuous pH Monitor* >>http://www.eseasongear.com/mismphmosms1.html

I also think your ph is out of whack. I ph everything that goes into my soil to 6.5 and never have ph problems.  jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2013)

I second the pH being off, but I think there could be other issues too.  However, getting your pH in line needs to be the first thing you do.  I actually believe that those kind of soil testers are worse than nothing because you think you are checking your pH.....but these things are never accurate and not gradiated enough for growing mj.  

How long was it in 12/12--how long on flowering nutes?  IMO, sexing by putting the entire plant in 12/12 and switching to flowering nutes is really stressful to the plant.  Since space was not a problem, I am curious why you put the plant through that stress?

What kind of soil are you in?  Did you add lime to help buffer the pH?


----------



## kaotik (Nov 24, 2013)

how long was she in bloom?
thinking you may have pumped a bit too much iguana into her. (i'm guessing less than 2 weeks in, which 2 feedings of iguana bloom was likely to much)

i use iguana bloom, and it's pretty strong stuff for organic. (FYI they call for a ph of 6.3)
they say use weekly, but i go about a week and a half at just under their weekly recommendation.

that said; i have a love/hate relationship with it.. when it goes well, it goes great.  but i've had a couple crops inexplicably go tits up on me with it.. and honestly never found out why.


----------



## Munkers (Nov 24, 2013)

I hear alot about the soil tester but I believe mine to be fairly accurate (within .2+/-) I guess when I can ill invest into something else suggested... In the mean time the soil Im using is roots organic. No I did not use lime to adjust the ph altho I do know I have some... My plants get nutes once a week, I know didnt explain it correctly before Ill re-explain lol. I feed every 2-3 days and I never give her nutes 2 feedings in a row, always water in between... She was in flower for about 12 days. I put her in flower to sex her as I figured it was the only way to do so and I didnt want to waste a TON of time on a male plant I plan on cloning.... How else would I find out?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

You would have to take a cutting,, and flip it,,instead of sexing and revegging..


----------



## Munkers (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I only have one light/tent so... I wouldnt have been able to do that.... Next time im just going to BUY fem seeds lol.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2013)

Once mature they will show sex without flipping to 12/12


----------



## Munkers (Nov 24, 2013)

Mature as in ready to flip? I thought sacs wont show up unless in flower?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2013)

Lots of us wait till they show sex in veg before flipping.  i am waiting on 4 plants to show me now. They were started 6 weeks ago and will show any time now.  Twelve days in flower and back to veg is stressful.

Green mojo, and you're in good hands with the posters here.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

Munkers said:
			
		

> Mature as in ready to flip? I thought sacs wont show up unless in flower?




Female Preflowers>>>


Male Preflowers>>>


Male preflowers are a lot tougher to spot.  Once you have alternating nodes>>
   They are sexually mature and will show preflowers.


----------



## Munkers (Nov 24, 2013)

So I guess my next question is, once I get my PH back in order and green her up is she still good to clone?


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

Munkers said:
			
		

> So I guess my next question is, once I get my PH back in order and green her up is she still good to clone?



Yep....I have taken clones a couple weeks into flower. They take a bit longer to get them to throw roots but it works. I remember when someone sent me a couple cuts and they had buds on them...lol. Took hella long but I got them to throw roots.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 24, 2013)

Munkers said:
			
		

> So I guess my next question is, once I get my PH back in order and green her up is she still good to clone?



curious; why are you taking clones now when you didn't want to before?



			
				Munkers said:
			
		

> Well I only have one light/tent so... I wouldnt have been able to do that.... Next time im just going to BUY fem seeds lol.



where are you going to keep this clone while you bloom the other then?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Munkers (Nov 24, 2013)

I did want to before but I figured I had to sex it first because I didnt want to waste time on a male plant... Also I order a tent and light off of ebay, should be here very soon, next few days or so.


----------



## Munkers (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok so I need a little math help. I have some espoma organic garden lime and it says it returns your soils ph back to 6.5 and for the current ph of 6 to use 3.5 pounds (5 cups) per 100 square feet.... So how much should I use for a 3 gallon bucket?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2013)

I know that those soil probes say they are accurate to .2, but trust us, none of those are worth even the packaging they were sold in.  They simply do not give good readings.  How are you testing the pH of your nute solution (since you cannot use a soil probe to check liquid)?  How are you adjusting the pH?

Your terminology is causing a little confusion, too--feeding is when you give nutes, watering is watering and not called a feeding.  So your plants are getting fed once a week and watered about every 2-3 days.   

I am not sure how you are going to get the lime into the soil in the pots at this point.  Lime and other amendments have to be worked into the medium before you plant.

What size tent and light did you order?

Since this was bagseed, keep a really close eye on your plant as it matures for nanners--a large percentage of bagseed is a result ot selfing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 25, 2013)

Sprinkle dolomite lime on top of soil before you water next time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2013)

Soil probes do not work,,period. I have dried different ones,,and none of them worked right. Only thing that worked on the Meter(which i dont need) was the moisture probe. I buy Soil Test Kits(Capsules and Viles) for my Outdoor Gardens. The test kit allows me to check NPK and PH. I have done runoff test with my PH pen and found the Capsules gave me a reading close enough to understand the PH of my soil well enough to dial it in. I really dont concern myself to much with PH of my Gardens anymore because they are Organic and I amend my soil with Garden Lime. I concern myself with the NPK.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2013)

I would mix in about 1.5cups of the Espoma into 3 gallons of soil If it can be properly mixed into the soil. But if the plants are already in the soil then I would try to gently take up the top couple inches of soil around the plants(and try not to damage the roots), and mix in about 3/4cup of Espoma into that soil then spread back on top of the containers. After about 2wks, top dress the soil with another 3/4 cup

Each time you water them, the espoma will dissolve and disperse into the soil, and the microbes in the Espoma will also activate and disperse as well. The microbes will begin to take over the pH control within a couple weeks but if it has lime in it, then the pH should level out to around 6.5 if your water is around that as well.


----------

